
Sent to Prison by a Software Program’s Secret Algorithms - smsm42
http://blog.simplejustice.us/2017/05/02/shifting-sentencing-blame/
======
I_am_neo
Unjust unethical unsustainable, how much money is wasted by the rich to subdue
the poor?

